# My paphs in Indonesia



## hardy (Feb 5, 2009)

Paph charlesworthii












Paph philippinense











Paph primulinum var purpurascens


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 5, 2009)

Eeeekkkss!!!! Your phil and chamberlainianum are huge!!  :drool: Simply fantastic plants..  BTW, is your home at the lowlands of Indonesia or in the highlands? I'd like to take a leaf out of your selection, considering I also live in a tropical area.. i've had charlesworthii, but it has deceased..


----------



## hardy (Feb 5, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Eeeekkkss!!!! Your phil and chamberlainianum are huge!!  :drool: Simply fantastic plants..  BTW, is your home at the lowlands of Indonesia or in the highlands? I'd like to take a leaf out of your selection, considering I also live in a tropical area.. i've had charlesworthii, but it has deceased..




Thanks, they are old plants. My home is on the highlands.
How about yours? It has a temp range of 12-29 degrees Celsius, averaging abt 25 degrees, so quite a lot of types can be grown there.
The maudiae types, cochlopetalum, multifloras, brachys and parvis all do quite well, but I'm yet to try the complex hybrids.


Charlesworthii is my fav!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2009)

:clap: They're all nice! :clap: But that philipinense is SUPERB! :drool: :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2009)

Most interesting to see how it's done on the otherside of the world! Really nice plants


----------



## nikv (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovely photos, Hardy! I'm envious that you can grow these beauties outdoors!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2009)

Man, those would look great in my living room! 
Well done and thanx for posting.


----------



## hardy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you ^__^


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 6, 2009)

Your orchids are wonderful! I love the primulinum! :clap:
Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2009)

Phil is special -- I don't think I've ever seen one with so many flowers on one spike. Very impressie!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 7, 2009)

> How about yours? It has a temp range of 12-29 degrees Celsius, averaging abt 25 degrees, so quite a lot of types can be grown there.
> The maudiae types, cochlopetalum, multifloras, brachys and parvis all do quite well, but I'm yet to try the complex hybrids.



I live in the lowlands of Penang. Daily temps are quite high and pretty constant, ranging from 27-35 degrees Celsius. Brachys, cochlos, multis and hybrids bred from lowland species do well here. Some barbatas and species like exul also do ok.. I can barely bloom delenatii, although it is growing constantly, much less complex hybrids and other parvis..


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2009)

Your plants seem to grow almost the natural way... Great plants all of them...


----------

